# X Trail Driver 2016 plate footwell wet carpet



## grahambrooks1955 (Dec 28, 2021)

The carpet in the driver side footwell and under the driver's seat is extremely wet. It has been into my local garage (not a Nissan dealer) twice without any success in solving the problem. 
Initially they conducted a smoke test and determined that the water ingress was blocked door seals, They were cleared however the problem repeated itself. 
Next they checked the area under the windscreen wipers and found leaves blocking the drainage vents. Despite both of these procedures the carpet remains extremely wet. 
This only occurs on the drivers side of the car. I am looking at putting a dehumidifier inside the car in the hope of drying out the carpets! 
Any advice on solving the issue will be welcome


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

1) If the car has a sunroof, check the driver's side front drain
2) The A/C evap drain for the US version of the gen2 is on the driver's side, and I'm not sure if it's mirrored for righthand drive. If so, sometimes debris can block the drain from the inside even though the hose is clear. That causes leaks which emerge from the seams of the HVAC housing. Take the drain hose loose and stick a small screwdriver into the housing tube to make sure it's clear. If you get a gush of water, there's something inside the housing that's blocking the drain. If that's the issue, get back to me here. There's a cheap fix for it without pulling out the dash
3) There's a bulletin for bad body seals on all Smyrna-built gen2's, but it's possible somebody missed a seam during construction on your car even if it was built elsewhere. Here's a link:


https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2021/MC-10186832-0001.pdf



There are about 2" of foam spacers underneath the carpet on a gen2 Rogue, so there can be gallons of water under there with barely anything showing on top. Once you find and repair the leak, your seats _must_ be removed and the carpet lifted to dry out the floorboards. If you don't, you'll end up with permanent mold.


----------



## K_B (12 mo ago)

Hi Graham

Can you confirm if you have managed to sort the problem?? I have the same issue with a 2015 vehicle. I have had a dehumidifier in the car for about 4 days and I'm still getting water out and it is still soaking under the seat.


----------



## Hiltonday007 (4 mo ago)

Hi, there's a great video here..https://youtu.be/H_60eHcPjUw
I had an issue that the rear drain tubes were blocked..tried washing line to clear but no good. The rear also have these stupid plastic end parts that actually prevent the mud from escaping. I found them in the boot, one can be accessed from the jack housing..remove the plug( you need to push it from between the bumper and the bodywork..remove the tube, break off the plastic middle part and clean out. The other side is behind the side trim..bit of a faff mainly push parts on the trip but need to remove the two tie down hooks and another screw under a blanking plate. Water flowing let me a dream now.


----------

